

Unchecked exceptions can be strictly more powerful than call/cc - j_baker
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.19.694&rep=rep1&type=pdf

======
SamReidHughes
...in the context of statically-typed purely-functional lambda calculi without
recursion.

